# Got my CK30 sprayed with bedliner material



## eligio pena (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## eligio pena (Jun 16, 2020)

I use my lil beast on the ranch and it takes a beating in mesquite brush. After 15 years I decided to dress her up and make her look decent!


----------



## Michael Worley (Jul 7, 2020)

That looks great to me. If you don't mind my asking, what did that run you cost wise?


----------



## eligio pena (Jun 16, 2020)

All things considered, for a 15 year old tractor that hasn't cost me anything more than maintenance costs seemed like money well spent. Still it was expensive, $600.00, the paint alone was $120.00. I should have taken before pictures because my lil beast was pretty beat up. I have another 100 hp tractor with a cab that will be getting the same treatment in a couple of months.

If you decided to do it, just know that taking it apart was a whole lot easier than putting back together. I found stress cracks on the fenders that I probably wouldn't have found out about until a fender collapsed. I reinforced the area with sheet metal, smoothed it out with the grinder and the bedliner material covered up many of the small dents and imperfections on the fender and hood.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

eligio pena said:


> All things considered, for a 15 year old tractor that hasn't cost me anything more than maintenance costs seemed like money well spent. Still it was expensive, $600.00, the paint alone was $120.00. I should have taken before pictures because my lil beast was pretty beat up. I have another 100 hp tractor with a cab that will be getting the same treatment in a couple of months.
> 
> If you decided to do it, just know that taking it apart was a whole lot easier than putting back together. I found stress cracks on the fenders that I probably wouldn't have found out about until a fender collapsed. I reinforced the area with sheet metal, smoothed it out with the grinder and the bedliner material covered up many of the small dents and imperfections on the fender and hood.


Very nice info. $600 isn't too bad considering vehicle paint jobs today are over 2-grand. Smart to use the bedliner as a durable and hard shell that will take any and every abuse with ease.


----------

